# Stability Ball



## QuickSilver

My new trainer advised me to use a stability ball to work on my core.... after I complained about added weight around my middle.  He told me to use them for crunches...  ok...  So I bought one... and I am having a horrible time with it.  I cannot even do set of crunches without becoming seriously dizzy and nauseous..  It's plain motion sickness... the ball wobbles and I get really sick..  so much for that..  anyone else feel sick on a stability ball...??   Anyone even use one?


----------



## Falcon

Can you return it and get a refund?  There's gotta be an easier way to get into shape.


----------



## DoItMyself

My wife uses one two or three times a week without any issues.  Since much of the "motion sickness" we experience is connected to the inner ear, have you had any issues with ear infections or other motion related sickness?  

Some motion sickness is normal, and you may just be sensitive to it.  Can you note which movements cause the motion sickness and alter or omit them altogether?


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've used one in the past at the gym, even took a class that used the ball for most of the exercises.  They come in all sizes, and I know if yours is too small or too big, there'll be issues using it.  Some people use it near a wall and anchor their feet, so not to move around too much.  I never used it long enough to really get comfortable with it.  I never felt dizzy or nauseous from it, DoItMyself has some good points about the inner ear or limiting movements on it too.  BTW, you look great in that picture!  

When I want to do crunches (which is rare anymore), I either lie on the floor, hands behind my head, but not pulling on my neck, look straight up at the ceiling and do short movement crunches.  My favorite crunch is just to lie there and bring knees to my chest.

Those balls are nice for a spine stretch, lie on it on your back and slowly roll forward and back on it.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> I've used one in the past at the gym, even took a class that used the ball for most of the exercises.  They come in all sizes, and I know if yours is too small or too big, there'll be issues using it.  Some people use it near a wall and anchor their feet, so not to move around too much.  I never used it long enough to really get comfortable with it.  I never felt dizzy or nauseous from it, DoItMyself has some good points about the inner ear or limiting movements on it too.  BTW, you look great in that picture!
> 
> When I want to do crunches (which is rare anymore), I either lie on the floor, hands behind my head, but not pulling on my neck, look straight up at the ceiling and do short movement crunches.  My favorite crunch is just to lie there and bring knees to my chest.
> 
> *Those balls are nice for a spine stretch, lie on it on your back and slowly roll forward and back on it*.



That's what I purchased mine to use for a couple of years ago, they came in handy went for PT.  I often look at the one I have sitting my living room and admire how still nice and round it is, but, using it at home, wasn't as great for me without my physical therapist on hand, so there it sits.  But not that QS brought up the matter, I just may give it another go.  If you don't hear from me for a while, it's because I probably managed to get a head concussion from falling backwards off the ball.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I imagine you can use them at home next to a sturdy couch or chair arm, or heavy coffee table...something to grab with one hand if needed.  Has anyone ever used their ball for a computer chair?


----------



## QuickSilver

I've had a problem with motion sickness when I was a kid... as an adult it has been limited to sea sickness anytime I go out on a boat.  I googled  "getting nauseous with stabiltiy ball"  and guess what...  seems like a lot of people have that problem.    It got really bad when I did the back stretch for some reason.  I have deflated it and tucked it away... anyone want to buy it?   lol!!

http://cathe.com/forum/threads/stability-ball-and-nausea.204693/


----------



## SeaBreeze

No thanks QS, bought enough exercise equipment that wound up in the trash over the years, lol, EZ-Crunch, AbRoller, etc.


----------



## QuickSilver

and don't forget the ThighMaster!!


----------



## WhatInThe

I bought one for home PT when going through PT for an injury. The therapist used one at the facility so I continued it's use at home.

Some things with the stability with the key word being stability. I didn't realize until I was injured and rehabbing the amount of work the body has to go through to 'stabilize' itself ie stand up straight, walk, walk standing up straight and not wobbling or holding the rest of body still when doing other exercises. In therapy we used it with slow steady motions and hold times. I wouldn't worry about weight but rather control.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've tried it a couple of times but gave up. Lots you can do for abs and core without one. I do various crunches and planks and side dips with a dumbbell.


----------



## Ameriscot

At home I have a full set of dumbbells, mat, ankle weights. Yes, I use them all.


----------



## QuickSilver

I gave just plain ole Crunches a try yesterday.  NO ball...  I did 24 and got very nauseous....   What the heck?   

Then I found this:

*



			3)
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Motion Sickness*
> This is probably what caused your nausea. Many people who like to begin their workouts with crunches or other abdominal exercises can actually get motion sick while performing abdominal exercises. This occurs when your eyes are either closed while exercising or your eyes scan the ceiling freely. The answer to this is to simply do the old Navy trick I learned when first on a ship in the North Atlantic - look at the horizon to prevent motion sickness. So when doing abs, lock your eyes on a fixed point on the ceiling of your workout area. You will not longer feel sick by doing this as long as you are properly fueled and not too anxious about your PFT.
> A majority of the time the causes for exercise induced nausea are motion sickness or lower blood sugar levels. If there are particular areas you would like for me to discuss in the next month of articles, please email me at stew@stewsmith.com. Whether you are an advanced athlete or getting started again - please feel free to contact me.
> _Stew Smith is a former Navy SEAL and fitness author certified as a Strength and Conditioning Specialist (CSCS) with the National Strength and Conditioning Association. If you are interested in starting a workout program to create a healthy lifestyle - check out the Military.com __Fitness eBook store__ and the __Stew Smith article archive__ at Military.com. To contact Stew with your comments and questions, e-mail him at __[EMAIL="stew@stewsmith.com."]stew@stewsmith.com_[/EMAIL]_._


----------



## WhatInThe

QuickSilver said:


> I gave just plain ole Crunches a try yesterday.  NO ball...  I did 24 and got very nauseous....   What the heck?
> 
> Then I found this:
> 
> *[/I]*


*

I always heard look at the horizon to prevent sea sickness. I think what he is saying focus on one point when doing crunches. Another problem could be if sinus problems. If my sinuses act up that usually means extra fluid in the ear. Swishing fluid in the ear not good. Trapped fluid not good. Also if on a ball if your head is pointed down could fluid collecting in sinus and ear canals.*


----------



## Vivjen

Don't forget breakfast!


----------



## Debby

Ameriscot said:


> I've tried it a couple of times but gave up. Lots you can do for abs and core without one. I do various crunches and planks and side dips with a dumbbell.





What is a side dip with a dumb bell?


----------



## QuickSilver

Debby said:


> What is a side dip with a dumb bell?



A dance move done with an Ex husband?


----------



## Debby

QuickSilver said:


> A dance move done with an Ex husband?




Past experience?  Or a bit from a stand up routine you do on Friday nights?  Either way, very clever!


----------



## Ameriscot

Debby said:


> What is a side dip with a dumb bell?



Stand up straight, hold a dumbbell in one hand and lean sideways on the side with the dumbbell.  It works your side muscles.


----------



## Ameriscot

quicksilver said:


> a dance move done with an ex husband?



lol!


----------



## QuickSilver

Debby said:


> Past experience?  Or a bit from a stand up routine you do on Friday nights?  Either way, very clever!



No.... I tried to get the Friday night gig... but I was told you had it sewn up and didn't want to share the spotlight...


----------



## Debby

QuickSilver said:


> No.... I tried to get the Friday night gig... but I was told you had it sewn up and didn't want to share the spotlight...




Go for it QS! You're so much better at it then I am.   I've been told that I have no sense of humour and wouldn't want to stand in the way of 'true greatness'.  And by the way, when I said your joke  (what is a side dip? - A dance move done with an Ex husband) was clever, I was being sincere.  That was very funny).


----------



## Debby

Ameriscot said:


> Stand up straight, hold a dumbbell in one hand and lean sideways on the side with the dumbbell.  It works your side muscles.



That's what I thought you might be referring to.

Here's something to think about Ameriscot.  I once thought the exercise you describe is a good thing, but I was reading on a fitness blog that this exercise will make your waistline look thicker because just as doing bicep curls will bulk up your bicep muscle and make them look bigger, so will the side dip with a dumb bell make those side muscles bigger and thus you will look bigger in the waistline.  Although maybe you have such a petite waistline that it's not an issue for you in which case, I'll mind my own business.


----------



## QuickSilver

Debby said:


> Go for it QS! You're so much better at it then I am.   I've been told that I have no sense of humour and wouldn't want to stand in the way of 'true greatness'.




Why thank you...


----------



## Ameriscot

Debby said:


> That's what I thought you might be referring to.
> 
> Here's something to think about Ameriscot.  I once thought the exercise you describe is a good thing, but I was reading on a fitness blog that this exercise will make your waistline look thicker because just as doing bicep curls will bulk up your bicep muscle and make them look bigger, so will the side dip with a dumb bell make those side muscles bigger and thus you will look bigger in the waistline.  Although maybe you have such a petite waistline that it's not an issue for you in which case, I'll mind my own business.



It is EXTREMELY difficult for anyone to bulk up, especially women.  Getting bulky is nothing we ever have to worry about, no matter how much weights we lift.  Unless, of course you make it a full time job - say 8 hours every day - and taking steroids. I do have noticeable muscles when I flex them, but hardly bulky.

Anybody can write a fitness or diet blog, and many are full of misinformation.


----------



## Debby

Ameriscot said:


> It is EXTREMELY difficult for anyone to bulk up, especially women.  Getting bulky is nothing we ever have to worry about, no matter how much weights we lift.  Unless, of course you make it a full time job - say 8 hours every day - and taking steroids. I do have noticeable muscles when I flex them, but hardly bulky.
> 
> Anybody can write a fitness or diet blog, and many are full of misinformation.




I guess I'm more concerned because although I'm sort of petite (5'4" -116 lbs) I do bulk up very easily so I definitely wouldn't do an exercise like this back in my pre-menopausal years.  Now not so much of a concern as muscle mass is diminishing a bit despite the workouts.


----------



## jujube

I get enough "crunches" when I get out of bed in the morning or get up from the couch.  No voluntary crunches for me!


----------



## tnthomas

I see all sizes of balls in use at the gym, but sitting on one doesn't look so stable to me; I really could not use one.    There are a lot of core exercises we do in the Silver Sneakers Classic class, mostly seated in a chair.



QuickSilver said:


> My new trainer advised me to use a stability ball to work on my core.... after I complained about added weight around my middle.



I have the same concern, however you can only target muscle groups to tone but can't really target weight loss on a specific part of your body, an overall reduction is the only solution.


----------



## Ameriscot

Debby said:


> I guess I'm more concerned because although I'm sort of petite (5'4" -116 lbs) I do bulk up very easily so I definitely wouldn't do an exercise like this back in my pre-menopausal years.  Now not so much of a concern as muscle mass is diminishing a bit despite the workouts.



You are unique then, as even men with their testosterone have trouble bulking up.  I do have muscle definition, but as one who has gained/lost/gained/lost plus the fact that at our age skin loses its elasticity, I do have loose skin that will never tighten up.  Especially my triceps (batwings).  I do have lots of muscle underneath the batwings, and also very well defined biceps but there's no point in me whining about it anymore.  They won't tighten up without surgery and I'm not that vain.


----------

